
Only 22% of searches on Amazon include a brand name - juokaz
https://www.marketplacepulse.com/articles/only-22-of-searches-on-amazon-include-a-brand-name
======
lucasmullens
"Only"? These seems like a very believable result.

~~~
happytoexplain
Or high, even. I almost never use a brand name in an Amazon query.

------
ggm
Amazon author searches are an anti pattern. Search for John Grisham by name
and your top ten DELIBERATELY includes other authors for your reading
pleasure: Amazon use you to drive readers to other authors. Search is an
economic weapon not a tool.

~~~
m463
That's funny, because it's how all searching really works.

"goodyear car tires"

(blast!)

"goodyear car tires -toyo -falken -michelin (etc)"

~~~
ggm
Yes. I do know that, but Amazon is particularly eggregious because they offer
"author search" as a lead-in and work their damn hardest to hide the 'exact
match only' option.

If this was a library catalog, search would not work this way!

In your example, Google _has_ (they were made to by the FTC) distinguish
between paid responses, and search responses. And, the likelihood of a 'in the
style of john grisham' author being shown _before_ all the john grisham as
author works is low.

Amazon don't care. They know you wanted to find books by John Grisham, and
they did show you the top five (and not in publication order, or series order,
or anything useful) but they also intruded with no distinction unrelated
works.

~~~
masonic
So is Netflix. If you search for a _specific title_ that they do not have,
they will bury you in titles that may or may not relate to the one you
sought... and they will _never_ acknowledge that they just plain don't have
what you requested.

------
m463
I would think the whole way people search is generic to specific anyway.

